# HuangLong 7x7 Modding (like Kevin Hays's)



## peculiargoldfish (Jul 9, 2017)

I enjoy my HuangLong and I think it is the best 7x7 out there currently, but I do have problems with catching on the outer layers due to the Florian holes not being very large. I am looking to mod my HuangLong like Breandan Vallance modded Kevin Hays's. 

How would I do this? Obviously, I want to make sure that I know what I'm doing before I start, so any help is appreciated.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 13, 2017)

GRAB YOUR SANDPAPER AND START SANDING CUPCAKE!!!!

THAT CUBE ISN'T GOING TO MOD ITSELF!!!!!


----------

